# 1960s Vintage chopper bike



## Carson greaser (Apr 3, 2020)

All original 275 $ obo 3107496734 fred


----------



## whopperchopper (Apr 4, 2020)

Where is it  located ??


----------



## Carson greaser (Apr 6, 2020)

SOLD


----------

